# No Sound???



## arod365 (Jan 24, 2006)

When I play anything on Windows media I get this message: "Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly." I also get no sound from any games I play with cd or online. When I did diagnostics on my new sound card i got this error: "Windows Multimedia tests Fail Wave Out Device: Sound Blaster Audigy." Also got this error "CTTina CTAUcore master failed." I just bought this sound card today, so what could be the issue? If anyone can please help me, I would appreciate it, Thanks


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Make certain you have installed the card correctly in the slot by disconnecting it, removing it, blowing out the seat and re-inserting the card firmly.


----------



## arod365 (Jan 24, 2006)

I made sure it was in the slot firmly. I sometimes get windows sounds just no music from cds, online or games. Anything else it could be??


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

You can check the sound card by going to control panel>sounds and audio> voice>test hardware.
Secondly,
You can test by clicking run, type in 'dxdiag'


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

I doubled up on a post due to dodgy browser behaviour....sorry and see below.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Did you have onboard sound before you bought/installed your new sound card?

If you had onboard sound maybe you need to disable in in BIOS....


----------



## arod365 (Jan 24, 2006)

i didn't have sound there either, and yes i did disable the onboard audio. Like I said I just bought a new card a couple of days ago thinking that might solve the problem but still same result


----------



## arod365 (Jan 24, 2006)

when I run dxdiag i get this message when testing sound: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT=0x88780078 (No Driver) Which is impossible since I just bought this card and installed their drivers. Its kinda frustrating not having sound. Although sometimes I get the occasional windows sound


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

arod365 said:


> when I run dxdiag i get this message when testing sound: DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT=0x88780078 (No Driver) Which is impossible since I just bought this card and installed their drivers. Its kinda frustrating not having sound. Although sometimes I get the occasional windows sound


I imagine you have already tried uninstalling and re-installing drivers.

Did you try removing the sound card in Device Manager and rebooting so windows can re do it?


----------



## arod365 (Jan 24, 2006)

i've tried uninstalling the sound card and reinstalling it but still no sound. Like I said I will sometime get windows sound but no multimedia sound. Even with this new card I've tested the speakers and got sound from testing it. Or even now I am at ESPN and I can hear sound when playing the little media player on their home oage, just not songs on windows media, games or cds, dvds, like that.


----------



## Elijah5 (Aug 15, 2004)

I too have the same problems this guy is talking about with his sound card...very frustrating...please help? Brand new Creative XFI


----------



## joshua tetley (Jun 18, 2007)

has anybody managed to solve this one.....
i have just joined this forum, partly to sort my problem out but also to contribute if possible 
to other unfortunate people who may have strayed into any of my past problems that i actually managed to sort out myself....

i have to say this ones just about got me beat(well actually "I've thrown the towel in" and almost thrown my computer out)...it's so frustrating when you see hundreds of others with the same problem and the same amount of possible solutions and all of them drawing a blank....there has to be a common factor somewhere..i don't believe this to be any sort of virus or whatever..although reading about it from others makes me think that it just seemed to appear one day....
i can't believe that i have identical symptoms to the other frustrated guys.....this seems to go back a long time for some of them...
i really need the"final solution",ie. "the motherboard/soundcard manufacture says....it was caused by ,,blah blah blah.....(strange sort of error is blah..., but it's popular) not the "try this because" ones...somebody somewhere, with real tecky skills must have sorted this one by now.......my son is absolutely doing my head in, saying " why haven't you fixed it yet...i don't know which one will go through the window next, him or the computer.......

i really have tried all the thread versions to date even the hi-tec answers which look very plausible at first and get your hopes up for about half an hour, until you've rebooted a dozen times then called them all the names under the sun for failing...

it's the same classic... did not detect...... direct x detects the sound test but failure 3, 6 etc...grayed out sound and mixer stuff..etc..etc...


come on you guys 
surely it's not a problem for some of you to resolve....their must be some budding Einsteins out there.........help ...S...O..S.....I'm sinking fast......glug... glug.....


----------



## joshua tetley (Jun 18, 2007)

has anybody managed to solve this one.....
i have just joined this forum, partly to sort my problem out but also to contribute if possible 
to other unfortunate people who may have strayed into any of my past problems that i actually managed to sort out myself....

i have to say this ones just about got me beat(well actually "I've thrown the towel in" and almost thrown my computer out)...it's so frustrating when you see hundreds of others with the same problem and the same amount of possible solutions and all of them drawing a blank....there has to be a common factor somewhere..i don't believe this to be any sort of virus or whatever..although reading about it from others makes me think that it just seemed to appear one day....
i can't believe that i have identical symptoms to the other frustrated guys.....this seems to go back a long time for some of them...
i really need the"final solution",ie. "the motherboard/soundcard manufacture says....it was caused by ,,blah blah blah.....(strange sort of error is blah..., but it's popular) not the "try this because" ones...somebody somewhere, with real tecky skills must have sorted this one by now.......my son is absolutely doing my head in, saying " why haven't you fixed it yet...i don't know which one will go through the window next, him or the computer.......

i really have tried all the thread versions to date even the hi-tec answers which look very plausible at first and get your hopes up for about half an hour, until you've rebooted a dozen times then called them all the names under the sun for failing...

it's the same classic... did not detect...... direct x detects the sound test but failure 3, 6 etc...grayed out sound and mixer stuff..etc..etc...


----------



## joshua tetley (Jun 18, 2007)

has anybody managed to solve this one.....
i have just joined this forum, partly to sort my problem out but also to contribute if possible 
to other unfortunate people who may have strayed into any of my past problems that i actually managed to sort out myself....

i have to say this ones just about got me beat(well actually "I've thrown the towel in" and almost thrown my computer out)...it's so frustrating when you see hundreds of others with the same problem and the same amount of possible solutions and all of them drawing a blank....there has to be a common factor somewhere..i don't believe this to be any sort of virus or whatever..although reading about it from others makes me think that it just seemed to appear one day....
i can't believe that i have identical symptoms to the other frustrated guys.....this seems to go back a long time for some of them...
i really need the"final solution",ie. "the motherboard/soundcard manufacture says....it was caused by ,,blah blah blah.....(strange sort of error is blah..., but it's popular) not the "try this because" ones...somebody somewhere, with real tecky skills must have sorted this one by now.......my son is absolutely doing my head in, saying " why haven't you fixed it yet...i don't know which one will go through the window next, him or the computer.......

i really have tried all the thread versions to date even the hi-tec answers which look very plausible at first and get your hopes up for about half an hour, until you've rebooted a dozen times then called them all the names under the sun for failing...

it's the same classic... did not detect...... direct x detects the sound test but failure 3, 6 etc...grayed out sound and mixer stuff..etc..etc...


----------



## joshua tetley (Jun 18, 2007)

has anybody managed to solve this one.....
i have just joined this forum, partly to sort my problem out but also to contribute if possible 
to other unfortunate people who may have strayed into any of my past problems that i actually managed to sort out myself....

i have to say this ones just about got me beat(well actually "I've thrown the towel in" and almost thrown my computer out)...it's so frustrating when you see hundreds of others with the same problem and the same amount of possible solutions and all of them drawing a blank....there has to be a common factor somewhere..i don't believe this to be any sort of virus or whatever..although reading about it from others makes me think that it just seemed to appear one day....
i can't believe that i have identical symptoms to the other frustrated guys.....this seems to go back a long time for some of them...
i really need the"final solution",ie. "the motherboard/soundcard manufacture says....it was caused by ,,blah blah blah.....(strange sort of error is blah..., but it's popular) not the "try this because" ones...somebody somewhere, with real tecky skills must have sorted this one by now.......my son is absolutely doing my head in, saying " why haven't you fixed it yet...i don't know which one will go through the window next, him or the computer.......

i really have tried all the thread versions to date even the hi-tec answers which look very plausible at first and get your hopes up for about half an hour, until you've rebooted a dozen times then called them all the names under the sun for failing...

it's the same classic... did not detect...... direct x detects the sound test but failure 3, 6 etc...grayed out sound and mixer stuff..etc..etc...


----------



## joshua tetley (Jun 18, 2007)

has anybody managed to solve this one.....
i have just joined this forum, partly to sort my problem out but also to contribute if possible 
to other unfortunate people who may have strayed into any of my past problems that i actually managed to sort out myself....

i have to say this ones just about got me beat(well actually "I've thrown the towel in" and almost thrown my computer out)...it's so frustrating when you see hundreds of others with the same problem and the same amount of possible solutions and all of them drawing a blank....there has to be a common factor somewhere..i don't believe this to be any sort of virus or whatever..although reading about it from others makes me think that it just seemed to appear one day....
i can't believe that i have identical symptoms to the other frustrated guys.....this seems to go back a long time for some of them...
i really need the"final solution",ie. "the motherboard/soundcard manufacture says....it was caused by ,,blah blah blah.....(strange sort of error is blah..., but it's popular) not the "try this because" ones...somebody somewhere, with real tecky skills must have sorted this one by now.......my son is absolutely doing my head in, saying " why haven't you fixed it yet...i don't know which one will go through the window next, him or the computer.......

i really have tried all the thread versions to date even the hi-tec answers which look very plausible at first and get your hopes up for about half an hour, until you've rebooted a dozen times then called them all the names under the sun for failing...

it's the same classic... did not detect...... direct x detects the sound test but failure 3, 6 etc...grayed out sound and mixer stuff..etc..etc...


come on you guys 
surely it's not a problem for some of you to resolve....their must be some budding Einsteins out there.........help ...S...O..S.....I'm sinking fast......glug... glug.....


----------

